# MiG-29: NEW VERSIONS IN DEVELOPMENT



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2006)

MiG-29: NEW VERSIONS IN DEVELOPMENT
By Piotr Butowski
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft06/FRH0604/FR0604c.htm
From FLUG REVUE 4/2006

http://www.klassiker-der-luftfahrt.de/

NATO FIGHTERS OVER AFGHANISTAN
By Karl Schwarz/Frank Visser

For four years now the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) has been trying to assist the Afghan government with the task of reconstruction and to maintain security in this country, which suffers from ethnic tensions and organised crime. Ground troops from 35 countries are in the front line on this difficult and dangerous mission, even though from the beginning the in many respects inhospitable terrain and inadequate infrastructure called for the use of transport aircraft and helicopters.
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRheft/FRHeft06/FRH0602/FR0602c.htm


----------

